
Show HN: Awesome Mechanical Engineering Resources - m2n037
https://github.com/m2n037/awesome-mecheng
======
m2n037
So many free resources are available for computer science students and I am
jealous. Therefore, I started making this list for mechanical engineering
students. Feel free to send pull requests or send me your favorite resources
by email.

~~~
aloisdg
PR Send. If you want link to work, you should not put a ' ' between `[title]`
and `(link)` in markdown.

~~~
m2n037
I accepted, please suggest more links and improvements

